# Sweet Hope has passed away.



## Ronni (Nov 2, 2022)

Well , sadly, we’ve come to the end of the road with sweet Hope. She’s essentially been a hospice dog for a while now, valiantly struggling to walk and  breathe. Her little heart truly was10 sizes too large! 

This is sad, but we’re also grateful that we had the opportunity to make the time she had left one of love, snuggles, yummy treats, and companionship. She had a year with us, one year more than she would have had if she’d been turned in to a shelter when I found her. Because of her major health issues she’s have been euthanized immediately.

She was sweet to the end, even gracefully tolerating the bossing around she routinely got from my 4 pound chihuahua Jazz,  who rules this pack in spite of how tiny she is! 

We love you sweet Hope. Godspeed.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Nov 2, 2022)

I know you gave her a good home Ronni. It's so hard to lose a beloved pet...they are family.


----------



## Pepper (Nov 2, 2022)

Hope is such a beautiful girl.  Condolences on the loss of your friend.


----------



## katlupe (Nov 2, 2022)

So sorry about you losing Hope, but glad you were able to give her a happy year.


----------



## squatting dog (Nov 2, 2022)

So sorry.


----------



## Gardenlover (Nov 2, 2022)

I'm very sorry for your loss. 

Dogs teach us how to truly love and are deeply missed when they pass.


----------



## Pinky (Nov 2, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 2, 2022)

awwww...bless her huge heart, may she R.I.P


----------

